# Need Help badly!!



## BigTim (Aug 25, 2005)

*Need Help badly!! ignition and fuel problem*

I have recently put a 14.5 b&s i/c gold on a john deer and have a few problems. How far should you space the coil from the magneto? I also might not be getting any fuel. I use the old fuel lines and ran to new motor could that be a problem?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

first off, does it use a fuel pump? next make sure the lines are good, if not, buy some new targon line. gap the coil with a dollar bill, till its a little tight to pull out, but still comes out with some resistence, and then check for catching on the flywheel. try dribbling some gas, or use ether down the carb's throat, if it does start, its a fuel problem, if it doesn't, try taking the kill wire off the mag, then try.


----------



## BigTim (Aug 25, 2005)

Were is the kill wire located usually, and I'm pretty sure it has a fuel pump it is a 14.5 i/c gold brig& stratt and there is a hot and ground wire to what I believe is the fule pump on the motor


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

where at, does the fuel go to that pump, then goes to the carb, some just run straight to the carb......well the kill wire is up on the magneto, should be one wire.


----------



## BigTim (Aug 25, 2005)

I appreciate the help i'll try it out and see what happens


----------

